# Ton of probs with an 02 SER



## askdjasd (Aug 23, 2012)

Hey everyone, I'm new.. upset, and I'll be honest.. I have not searched the forums. 

I'm just looking for quick help. 

Nissan Sentra SER 2002, bought used 196K. 

1st - Hard start while cold. 
If left over night, it takes 10 clicks before starting, now the engine slowly starts up along with it. 

2nd: I'm trying to find a good document to fix the horn that doesn't work, the horn doesn't honk to trigger the alarm. Power windows, lights blink, everything else works. 


I know to search, but I've had this car for under 80km, and extremely pissed off. will be taking it to Nissan for opinions on Saturday. 

Thanks!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

off the top of my head I would say cam/crank sensors (any codes?)
have you checked to see if the horn (under the hood) is plugged in?


----------



## Josue589 (Oct 4, 2012)

My car happen the same, the only maybe i don;t understand you , if the car try to start or you only hear click sound if is click sound is the starter and the other is the factory fuel kit have a issue when try to start.


----------

